
“Let’s, Like, Demolish Laundry” (2014) - rabidrat
http://nymag.com/news/features/laundry-apps-2014-5/
======
alangibson
That article contains one of my favorite lines of all time: "Entitlement is a
straight line pointing heavenward"

~~~
gt_
No doubt a good line. The entire article is very well done.

------
pesenti
Washio closed in 2016 [https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/30/washio-on-demand-
laundry-s...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/30/washio-on-demand-laundry-
service-shuts-down-operations/) FlyCleaners seems to still be around.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7817895](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7817895).

------
orblivion
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/30/washio-on-demand-
laundry-s...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/30/washio-on-demand-laundry-
service-shuts-down-operations/)

------
draw_down
Somehow, this seems so much longer ago than it really was.

~~~
alangibson
This article feels more relevant today than when it was written in 2014. I
think there's a good chance it will be required reading in b-school classes on
the Great Gig Economy Meltdown in 20 years.

